# Garmin 740s map update help



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

After multiple hours on the phone with Garmin support, we finally figured out that the my.garmin.com site was not loading the complete file set to the SD card.  They gave me a direct link to the newer maps and I was able to get the update installed.  Every support person I spoke with told me that I would have to keep the SD card in the unit permanently as there was no way to update the maps stored on the device.  Happily, this was not the case and everything seems to be working fine now.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Well, more Garmin problems. I thought all was good and everything was updated correctly. Unfortunately, as I was pulling out of Islamorada Friday morning, I realized that my GPS was not acquiring satellites so I had to GPS tracking. After an hour on the phone with Garmin, we finally realized that while my maps and my software version were up to date, the GPS software version on the information screen read 0.0. Previously it was be version 2.x. So it seems like the map/software updates wiped my GPS software version for some reason. We tried to reinstall the latest software again to no avail. The tech's solution is to send the unit back in, but i don't want to pull it out as it is nicely flush mounted in the console. 

Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Ended up sending mine back under warrantee. They are sending me a "refurbished one". Funny thing is I powered it up as I was talking to the guy on the phone and the GPS worked! I sent it back anyway as I didn't trust the internal GPS.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I had no issues with my Garmin 720s but swapped it out for a Simrad NSS for a couple of reasons. I liked the Garmin and I have them in all my cars.

But as my installer told me when he did the swap to the Simrad. Garmin's bread and butter are automotive so why not just go with a marine based company to which I totally agree.

AFWIW, the one time I did have to talk to Garmin's techs on how to do an update they were petty much clueless. They were VERY supportive and tried their best but they just didn't know how to deal with my issue. So I just go on the electronics forum on The Hull Truth and asked my question and had a detailed step by step response in less than an hour!

Garmin is a very good company and they stand behind their products. I just with the had better tech support guys and maybe I just got the wrong set of guys the day I called.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.  I actually am planning to switch it out with a SIMRAD if I have any other issues.

Mike


----------



## js555 (Aug 21, 2015)

I worked for a company that refurbished electronics, from car stereos to the batteries on the Volt car.
The owner said to me that although he could afford anything he wanted he would NEVER buy a new product if he could buy if " refurbished " why I asked and he said well hardware, software, casings, nuts and bolts have been upgraded and switched to work this time.
And hey it is true...


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

js555 said:


> I worked for a company that refurbished electronics, from car stereos to the batteries on the Volt car.
> The owner said to me that although he could afford anything he wanted he would NEVER buy a new product if he could buy if " refurbished " why I asked and he said well hardware, software, casings, nuts and bolts have been upgraded and switched to work this time.
> And hey it is true...


LOL, good one!


----------

